# Saw A Great Costume Tonight



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

We had to run to the store tonight to pick up a few things.

This guy walks in the door at the same time we do dressed in a black 
sweatshirt & black sweatpants with bloody pint size cereal boxes stuck
all over his clothes and was carrying a large rubber knife stuck through 
a bloody regular sized cereal box.

He looked over at us and smiled as he said, "Cereal Killer"!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

hehe - good one!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like that one and the one where somebody is wearing a brown robe with little bags of Jays all over it.

Chip Monk


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I get a kick out of the clever ones.


----------

